# Is Promethea an INTP or an ENTP?



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This is mostly for those who already have an opinion. I think that I have been posting long enough for several of you who are well versed in mbti, to have some idea.

- People tend to believe that I am an entp because of my behavior and sense of humor, I think. 
- When I take the tests, I score either intp or entp.. borderline on i/e always. 
- I identify with most of both type profiles. 
- I believe myself to be Ti dominant. 
- When I took the cog processes test, once I reached the section on Ti - I felt right at home.. and scored highest in that. 
- I seem more extroverted online than in person, but I am not uncomfortable and I don't feel intimidated by RL - I'm just not too damn interested tbh. I could easily chat someone up, but whats the point.
- I'm an enneagram 8w7 (and I have heard that its possible for intps to be 8s.. also heard its not likely; and that entps are frequently 8s).
- I'm not a pedantic grammar or spelling nazi. I believe that if the point is made clearly, then who cares about a misplaced comma? Just doesn't matter to me.
- I'm not afraid of conflict or speaking my mind (rl and online), but usually I can see its not worth the effort as it will fall or deaf ears or be completely misunderstood.
- Someone made the observation that I have an aversion to social situations yet I am 'dominant socially.' The aversion again would come from 'whats the point' - rather than 'o yikes! ppl!' I mean, I could go drink with them, play board games, but blah. Boring. THEY BORE ME!
- I'm always in my head. When I do speak it its more a stream of consciousness that I'm voicing rather than interactive blah de dah shit shootin' (though I can force that sort of thing). [eh. probably just indicative of nt in general there].
- I'm not annoying to be around ever. I'm very chill.. though I do prefer to lead in the conversation (unless you are particularly interesting or funny.. or have relevant things to say - otherwise I'll tune you out).

So which side out there is willing to claim me? ENTPs -or- INTPs? (and intps.. don't be biased because of my lack of neat typing. I really just realized a long time ago that it doesn't matter all that much).


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

I say introvert, based on the fact that you seem to be comfortable in either situation but seem to prefer to keep to yourself. The MBTI is based on our own preferences, and based on what you have written, it would seem that you prefer to avoid people, because most social situations bore you. I say the same thing. Most extroverts I know love to be around people and don't enjoy (or can't handle) being alone. That doesn't sound like how you have described yourself. My 2 cents. :wink:


----------



## InextricableImmanence (Jan 16, 2010)

INTP. I have sex all of the time and people vilify me as a d[et]trimental [sp]ore of audacious morality.​


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes........


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know what you are, but either way, it is a blessing that I consider you so likable, since both types are traditionally problematic for me to associate with, at least without conflict. I am very happy you exist.


----------



## InextricableImmanence (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy said:


> Yes........


Profound feedback, Admin.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

In all seriousness though your post remind me a lot of past ENTP members as well as ESTP members. I don't think you are an INTP at all. Just an observation though. I always thought that INTP's had a well developed Fe.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

snail said:


> I don't know what you are, but either way, it is a blessing that you are so likable, since both types are traditionally problematic for me to associate with without conflict. I am very happy you exist.


Wow.. thank you. And I return the sentiment to you, my friend.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

INTROVERTroud:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy said:


> In all seriousness though your post remind me a lot of past ENTP members as well as ESTP members. I don't think you are an INTP at all. Just an observation though. I always thought that INTP's had a well developed Fe.


But I do gots the Fe.. :..[

Lol.. Ok, maybe I'll add a few things to contribute to the possibility that I'm an ESTP:
- I take care of myself physically.. (shower regularly).
- I wear makeup and get mah hir did.
- I like to watch sports on television (ok actually it was a magic the gathering tournament, and I only watched it once).
- I'm very mechanically inclined. When I was a child, my mom would tell people I could fix anything.
- I'm a very good driver.. and I picked up on it very quickly.

Fe: "The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The “social graces,” such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others’ feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along."

Yeeeeaaa.. I only really have this towards a few people who I'd consider very close to me. I think that I do show caring, but not really by taking care of their feelings so much as trying to give logical solutions to their problems. I can recognize when a person is distressed, and I care enough to help.. but it manifests as problem solving. I think that sometimes they want someone to just sort of stew in the misery with them.. commiserate.. or feel what they are feeling - but I can't unless I have felt the same thing myself previously. Even then, I don't feel this shared feeling for long. Its fleeting. Problem solving picks up. I think it could be why I come off a bit harsh sometimes.. but, yes I care. If I didn't, then I wouldn't try to help. But yeah.. I really do have this Fe thing for the couple of people who are very close to me.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Whoa, whoa, whoa! ENTPs' Fe is actually stronger than that of INTPs. Just saying....If that's a deciding factor, strong Fe is more indicative of an ENTP. That's the case for me, certainly.

My two cents? As much as I'd like to claim you as one of my own (although I'm borderline, myself), you seem INTP-ish to me, Promethea. I know plenty of seemingly social INTPs, and you remind me a lot of them.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Promethea said:


> - I'm very mechanically inclined. When I was a child, my mom would tell people I could fix anything.


True. She fixed my dishwasher. 



> But yeah.. I really do have this Fe thing for the couple of people who are very close to me.


<3


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

agokcen said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa! ENTPs' Fe is actually stronger than that of INTPs. Just saying....If that's a deciding factor, strong Fe is more indicative of an ENTP. That's the case for me, certainly.
> 
> My two cents? As much as I'd like to claim you as one of my own (although I'm borderline, myself), you seem INTP-ish to me, Promethea. I know plenty of seemingly social INTPs, and you remind me a lot of them.


Ok, I'm looking at the order of functions, and you are correct. Apparently yes, entp is weaker in Si, and intp is weaker in Fe..

Si: "Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn’t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes."

Ok, this Si function is a little less foreign to me than Fe, I believe.

Now so far as the estp suggestion(?):
Se: "Extraverted Sensing occurs when we become aware of what is in the physical world in rich detail. We may be drawn to act on what we experience to get an immediate result. We notice relevant facts and occurrences in a sea of data and experiences, learning all the facts we can about the immediate context or area of focus and what goes on in that context. An active seeking of more and more input to get the whole picture may occur until all sources of input have been exhausted or something else captures our attention. Extraverted Sensing is operating when we freely follow exciting physical impulses or instincts as they come up and enjoy the thrill of action in the present moment. A oneness with the physical world and a total absorption may exist as we move, touch, and sense what is around us. The process involves instantly reading cues to see how far we can go in a situation and still get the impact we want or respond to the situation with presence."

I'm going to have to say that this function is more foreign to me than the others I have read about. No way I could be an estp. (I was the kid in grade school who had zero hand-eye coordination, who would get my glasses broken by the baseball hitting me in the head). I think that the only time I ever use this is when I'm driving. Even then, that could be Si. 

So, going by the order of the functions, I am leaning towards INTP. I have more Ti than Ne, more Si than Fe.. very little Se.

Also, many thanks to agokcen.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fn0rd said:


> True. She fixed my dishwasher.
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Lol. Aye.

Also, I'd like to add that I have some Fe not only for certain people - but for certain cats* as well.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Lol. Aye.
> 
> Also, I'd like to add that I have some Fe not only for certain people - but for certain cats* as well.


I'm with you. Only Fe for a very select few, and of course, Heide. 

She's probably on my bed right now.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Lol. Aye.
> 
> Also, I'd like to add that I have some Fe not only for certain people - but for certain cats* as well.


 
Ah, your counterphobic 6 kitty?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

agokcen said:


> Ah, your counterphobic 6 kitty?


Indeedy lol. She really is, too. Hahaha.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

the Form of the Inferior - ENPs - Typology Central

The Form of the Inferior - ITPs - Typology Central

Your writing style sounds ENTP, so that is my gut instinct whatever it's worth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

An ENTP who is tired of some of the things that people do and/or are. :happy:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> An ENTP who is tired of some of the things that people do and/or are. :happy:


This, or otherwise INTP from your descriptions in this thread.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

I haven't seen many of your posts, but only from going on the information above, I believe you're an INTP.

Reasons:

-You feel most comfortable relying on, and has high, Ti (INTP's primary function).

- You are a type 8, which tend to make you look and act more socially dominant than the stereotypical INTPs (not saying I's can't be social in the first place, of course). Although type 8 are not common in INTP, it's still possible.

- Your statement that you relate more to Si than Fe. INTP (Ti-Ne-Si-Fe) and ENTP (Ne-Ti-Fe-Si). Also, assuming that you are in your early 20s (apologies if I'm wrong) in many of the theories that I've heard of, your inferior function has still not fully developed.

- Consider learned function. Fe in particular, being in such a socially orientated world, is often picked up and mimic'd from family and friends. It's very possible that your high Fe is one such learned functions.

-"Yeeeeaaa.. I only really have this towards a few people who I'd consider very close to me." (considering Fe).


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks again to several of you who really put some thought into this. I really appreciate it. :crazy:


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

I say ENTP.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

O Prommie tell us, what is the final answer?
Only your heart can tell, dududum. (That's both a climaxing drum beat & your heart beating XD)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> O Prommie tell us, what is the final answer?
> Only your heart can tell, dududum. (That's both a climaxing drum beat & your heart beating XD)


xntp - e8

lol.

:tongue::laughing:

but..

I'm leaning toward intp.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Extrovert. ENTPs are the most introverted type among other extroverted types, so no wonder you feel like you're in a border of I/E.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Extrovert. ENTPs are the most introvert type among extroverts, so no wonder you feel like you're in a border of I/E.


It could also be my assburgers making me think I could be an I.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Promethea said:


> It could also be my assburgers making me think I could be an I.


You have assburgers, for real? If so; I didn't know!

And indeed, it could.


----------



## InGretable (Mar 26, 2010)

I would say ISFP? You seem to have a lot of Se.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

InGretable said:


> I would say ISFP? You seem to have a lot of Se.


Now who would want to troll me.. hm. Hi Chawie. This one got banned again pretty quick.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you are freaking amazing no matter what type you are. When I see you valiantly fighting against the insanity of the world, I feel ten times stronger than when you aren't around.


----------

